# Speaker Repair Place ?? In GTA,



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

Thought i would try this out for the masses.

Anyone know of a good guy / place that can do speaker repair that is around the GTA ?
I have a UK Greenback that is in as new condition / mint, but is completely dead. ( even a 9v battery
hooked up does zero )
Also have a Scumback H75 that got the speaker frame bent ( thanks UPS, like we needed MORE reasons 
to hate and despise you ! ) and the resulting bent frame has caused a bit of the same to the cone. It works
otherwise ( i assume here as i did not want to run anything thru it with the mis-shapen cone for fear that 
further damage may result )

It is too costly to have a 12" speaker sent out anywhere with the return shipping costs, so hoping someone may 
be able to point me to somewhere that may be able to do something. 
The big store's ( L&M et all are also off the chart cost wise, having quoted over $150 last year to re-cone a V30 !! - when
you can buy one for less it doesn't make a lot of sense )

Any thought's or suggestions are most welcome.
I will sell them if there is any market for the parts within, but this i do not know about.
Thanks in advance to all who can help here.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I repair my own speakers. It's not rocket science. If you're handy and able to execute step by step instructions with patience & care. Then, you can repair them yourself. Here's a site where I get all my supplies. They might have what you need. Or possibly order from manufacturer.

http://www.soundspeakerrepair.com/

Bob


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, most speakers that are not real high end are more expensive to repair than replace. As you probably know, this is true for most modern consumer products, especially if MIC. How many TV repair shops do you see these days, they used to be everywhere!
Although that L&M price sounds high, it is probably not that far out of the norm.
The bent frame will not be repairable, old cones are cut off and thrown out, the labour involved with trying to remove a good cone to keep it useable would probably be close to the cost of a new recone kit. The frame can't be straightened.
The only replaceable frames are the Peavey bolt on "removable basket" ones.

Aside from all that bad news, Santon Audio in Markham has been in business a long time and I would guess that would be where L&M sends their speaker repairs, so at least you can find out the price with one less middleman.
http://www.santonaudio.ca/


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Try Fab Audio - Jim - 416-792-2171 . He has been repairing speakers for over 25 years in the GTA


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

toby2 said:


> Try Fab Audio


They have a nice website too: http://www.fabaudio.com


----------

